# Save URL in Windows Media Player



## 1960darrenh (Apr 3, 2008)

I have WMP 11.

In the evening I like to listen to Talksport which is transmitted on DAB and the internet. When you go to the site to listen on the internet, it opens its own player but I prefer to listen through my WMP. I copy and paste the URL into WMP and it starts playing fine. Trouble is, how do I save the URL for future use?  I cant save it to my favorites and WMP does not remember it.

This is the URL im trying to save

http://utv.rd.llnwd.net/utv_talksportUK


----------



## G25r8cer (Apr 4, 2008)

You can save the url onto your pc in a certain folder and then open it everytime you go into wmp.


----------

